# Sergeant Steven May



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Steven May 
*Modesto Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Thursday, July 23, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 53
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Monday, July 29, 2002
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Deceased
Sergeant Steve May succumbed to injuries sustained seven years earlier when his patrol car was rammed by a suspect in a stolen vehicle.

The suspect had rammed two Stanislaus County deputies earlier in the evening as they investigated the vehicle's license plates. The man fled into Modesto, where he was located and followed by a Modesto police officer.

As the driver began to flee from the officer he ran a stop sign at the intersection of South Santa Cruz and Mono Drive and crashed into Sergeant May's patrol car. The collision knocked the suspect's vehicle into a nearby house, which collapsed on him and killed him. Sergeant May's vehicle was pushed into a tree, causing him to suffer a fractured skull and other injuries.

Sergeant May remained never regain consciousness and succumbed from his injuries seven years later.

Sergeant May had served with the Modesto Police Department for 23 years at the time of the crash. He is survived by wife, son, and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Modesto Police Department
600 10th Street
Modesto, CA 95354

Phone: (209) 552-2470

_*Please contact the Modesto Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very sad. RIP


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Sgt. thougths and prayers to your family.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt. May!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Sgt.


----------

